

The investment that didn’t happen  - bootload
http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/04/27/modista/

======
laughinghan
What pisses me off the most about this is that the consumers are the real
losers, here. What I'm hearing is, it is perfectly possible for all our lives
to be better next time we search online for soft goods, but the system fucked
up and killed this innovation. This is the opposite of everything the system
is supposed to do.

If they don't plan to use this tech on their next startup, why don't they make
it open source? Once something has been invented, it cannot be un-invented.
Now that we know this is possible, I'm sure I am not the only one who,
tonight, is going to start trying to replicate what they did. If they'd open
source it, it would save someone else in the world a lot of wasted effort.

